# Have equipment, will travel.



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Recently our company has been traveling as hired guns to help NSP’s dealing with snow events like the Boston blizzard in January. If anyone within a 350 mile radius of Lake George NY is needing professional help of the plowing variety give me a shout. We have all modern fisher plow, Ram and Chevy trucks, Fisher spreaders, Cat Skids and loaders, all with experienced operators and new support equipment like blowers.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bored?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ha @BUFF I'm ambitious. We have a lot of nice new equipment and are happy to use it. It worked out well for both parties in MA for the last adventure. The guys liked the adventure and the $ from traveling.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Log home business slow?
I would think traveling to build log homes would be a better use of your skills.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Haven't you learned anything from Plowsite? You are supposed to underbid by 5%. Change that to $33.25. SMH


I'm thinking of traveling for mowing... You know usually in the Spring when there's heavy growth and guys can't keep up...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm thinking of traveling for mowing... You know usually in the Spring when there's heavy growth and guys can't keep up...


Do you have anyjuan willing to travel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

350 miles from my customers would put me in the grave. Close enough as the way it is with crappy forecasts and equipment challenges.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 350 miles from my customers would put me in the grave. Close enough as the way it is with ****ty forecasts and equipment challenges.


Not to mention the headaches of dealing with New England customers like me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Not to mention the headaches of dealing with New England customers like me


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Ha @BUFF I'm ambitious. We have a lot of nice new equipment and are happy to use it. It worked out well for both parties in MA for the last adventure. The guys liked the adventure and the $ from traveling.


I'm all for ambition and "making hay when the sun shines" but 350miles oot is a bit far for snow work IMO.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

To each his own.

Now where did that block user button go?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Right here....










:laugh:


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Right here....
> 
> View attachment 236976
> 
> ...


You are a real company man there @BUFF . You are here for me right buddy?!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Kvston said:


> Recently our company has been traveling as hired guns to help NSP's dealing with snow events like the Boston blizzard in January. If anyone within a 350 mile radius of Lake George NY is needing professional help of the plowing variety give me a shout. We have all modern fisher plow, Ram and Chevy trucks, Fisher spreaders, Cat Skids and loaders, all with experienced operators and new support equipment like blowers.


I tried to get into the travel game this year , was about to get to head to MD a few months ago from jersey but they ended up getting someone a little closer . PM some info if you have some info to offer . Next year I really would like to travel.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I hear you man. @shawn_ Start networking like I am to get conenctions.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm thinking of traveling for mowing... You know usually in the Spring when there's heavy growth and guys can't keep up...


To Hawaii...!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> To Hawaii...!


Bingo... I can deliver these jrb hooks then too that the guy bought from there...


----------

